# who has heard of/used horseman cameras?



## vonnagy (Mar 9, 2004)

My dad called my shortly from Colorado this avo and was telling me about his camera collection... he said he was going to put stuff up on ebay but i can could have any of the stuff of his I wanted.

He has several nikons, a yashica mat, a mamiya (which he hates) but when he told me had a 4x5 camera called a horseman and my ears really perked up. He said it had bellows and needed a tripod to work it...

I had a look in ksmattfish's collection and saw he didn't have one  :shock:  also i found a few on the net and some of their prices were astronomical! some where $5000+ USD.  I am pretty excited about this, i knew me old man had some goodies and I am really excited about this find.  He says he's gonna email me a list of his cameras and lenses soon (soon means a matter of months  :roll: )

 

I have no idea how'll its gonna get to nz, but where there is a will there's way!

So have any of you heard of horseman? Anyone ever used horseman cameras? Thanks for any input!!


----------



## markc (Mar 9, 2004)

I never used one, but I've heard of them. I know of the folders and of the wooden field cameras, both in 4x5 format. They look to be a quality, entry-level camera and a great way to get into large format.

And congrats! That's quite a steal, even if you have to pay for shipping.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 9, 2004)

8) sweet@!

thanks for that info mark

quite honestly, i would be scared to death to have it shipped here, especially with the bloody goods and services taxes. It might call for a emergency visit to the states - which i am always up for 

oh, my dad did mention it took sheet film as well, i don't know much about that stuff.


----------



## markc (Mar 9, 2004)

I haven't used large format myself, but that's all it comes in, as far as I know (unless you start talking about glass plates).

If you think shooting medium format makes you slow down and really think about the shot, large film ups the ante even more. It's not something to start out with, as the price-per-shot is so expensive compared to 35mm. It's hard to shoot a lot to get the experience in.

I learned a lot by shooting with my Yashica-Mat EM (6x6), but I also learned that trying large format would not be a good idea for me.

I have a friend that shoots 4x5 exclusively, though. His work shows a real eye for light, in my opinion.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 9, 2004)

If you're feeling generous vonnagy you can send 1 or 2 cams my way


----------



## havoc (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah i was thinking you could send Voodoo the Nikon, and i'll take the Mamiya!  I'll pay for shipping too


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 10, 2004)

> If you're feeling generous vonnagy you can send 1 or 2 cams my way





> Yeah i was thinking you could send Voodoo the Nikon, and i'll take the Mamiya!  I'll pay for shipping too



 if you notice my username is vonnagy not 'santa'


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 10, 2004)

Horseman makes top-o-line cameras.  If you think you have an interest in LF then hang onto it.  It can always be sold later.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 10, 2004)

No, I get the Mamiya.  I've already got a Yashicamat... you can send that Havoc's way.


----------



## dlc (Mar 10, 2004)

Grab the Yashicamat whatever you do.  Still good cameras and a good way to start into medium format.  Horseman is excellent in the large format photography.  I have a Mat 124G and it is my favorite "toy".


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 10, 2004)

Vonn- there are already super-expensive digital backs that'll fit on that Horseman.  Someday they might even be affordable.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 10, 2004)

> Vonn- there are already super-expensive digital backs that'll fit on that Horseman. Someday they might even be affordable.



interesting - do you have a link for that? I think in reality i want to get my hands dirty with the darkroom with this though.. but I know its going to quite a big undertaking for newbie in a darkroom with large format.


----------



## havoc (Mar 10, 2004)

Make friends with the dark Vonny, if your doing LF. Quite an undertaking for your first darkroom experience. You sure you don't wanna give me that Mamiya? Then i would love to give you any tips i can LOL


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> My dad called my shortly from Colorado this avo and was telling me about his camera collection... he said he was going to put stuff up on ebay but i can could have any of the stuff of his I wanted.
> 
> He has several nikons, a yashica mat, a mamiya (which he hates) but when he told me had a 4x5 camera called a horseman and my ears really perked up. He said it had bellows and needed a tripod to work it...
> 
> So have any of you heard of horseman? Anyone ever used horseman cameras? Thanks for any input!!



Vonnagy, I'm jealous!...  Why can't I have a dad that would be willing to give me some nice equipment??  :evil:    

Anyway, Horseman is a great LF camera and yes, they have digital backs (or adapters) for it.  Here is the link:

http://www.horsemanusa.com/digital_frame.html

Good luck with the Horseman, you'll love it!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> My dad called my shortly from Colorado this avo and was telling me about his camera collection... he said he was going to put stuff up on ebay but i can could have any of the stuff of his I wanted.
> 
> He has several nikons, a yashica mat, a mamiya (which he hates) but when he told me had a 4x5 camera called a horseman and my ears really perked up. He said it had bellows and needed a tripod to work it...
> 
> So have any of you heard of horseman? Anyone ever used horseman cameras? Thanks for any input!!



Vonnagy, I'm jealous!...  Why can't I have a dad that would be willing to give me some nice equipment??  :evil:    

Anyway, Horseman is a great LF camera and yes, they have digital backs (or adapters) for it.  Here is the link:

http://www.horsemanusa.com/digital_frame.html

Good luck with the Horseman, you'll love it!!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 10, 2004)

> Anyway, Horseman is a great LF camera and yes, they have digital backs (or adapters) for it. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.horsemanusa.com/digital_frame.html



Their site says that Adorama is a dealer... Click!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 10, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> in reality i want to get my hands dirty with the darkroom with this though.. but I know its going to quite a big undertaking for newbie in a darkroom with large format.



You can do it.  I do think that it's pretty important for a BW LF shooter to have some love for the dark.  Just start with the simple concepts and move on to the more complicated ones later.  You'll probably find that the big difference is in the taking of the photograph.  In the darkroom there's really not much diff between printing from a 35mm neg or a 4x5in neg as long as you have the right enlarger.  I think it's easier to print from a 4x5.

On the other hand, I have a buddy who shoots 4x5 E6, mostly Velvia and Provia.  He sends them off for processing, and either makes his own inkjet prints at home from high res scans or sends them out for Ilfochrome prints.  Very expensive, but I'm not sure if there is a more beautiful thing than a well exposed Velvia 4x5.  An 8x10 would be stunning.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 10, 2004)

> Vonnagy, I'm jealous!... Why can't I have a dad that would be willing to give me some nice equipment??



yeah, he's had them for ages, i am quite excited about it, feel quite fortunate. He loves his digital camera now, i don't think he was ever the darkroom junkie.  The only prob is that i am going to be made redundant soon, and i have to find a new job to support my photography habit.  :cry: 

Thanks matt for your info! i feel like its going to be ages before i get my darkroom set up, but in the meantime i'll keep doing the research. 



> You sure you don't wanna give me that Mamiya?



*hands on hip with head tilted* what part of 'no' do you not understand?  :twisted:


----------

